# =][=Deathwatch=][= (Roleplay only)



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

He applied the exfoliating acids to his battle plate, and buffed it out. With every speck of grime removed the warrior began the lengthy and familiar process of annointing and shining his gleaming black plate. 
"Speak." 
Even devoid of his wargear, Brother-Captain Rakusian seemed to fill his spartan bedchamber. Dressed in a simple canvas habit, the threat of overwhelming physical power seemed to radiate from the man's giant form. 
The junior interrogator clutched his dataslate tighter to his chest. "The _Imperator Aeternum _ will be docking us at 0530 standard." 
"I will be ready." The hugely muscled man replied, though he continued to shine his already flawless armor as though he had not even seen the smaller man.
The junior interrogator, cowed by the near mythical figure before him, turned to go. "Good night."
"If such is the Emperor's will." He responded, as he picked up a gleaming ceramite shoulder pad.
As the door hissed shut Brother-Captain Roland Rakusian, was left staring intently into the wargear he was polishing. It was phantom blue, like the rains of his homeworld, Fell's Hold. _How long now? He wondered. How long since that day?_ He placed the shoulder pad down, its shine gleaming a deep luminescent greyish blue. 
His Chapter's crest, a flaming aquila the color of burnt gold winked up at him. He reached up unconsciously and felt the silver stud recently set over his brow. The second one. The second one to decorate his brow since he had begun his service to the Ordo Xenos. 
As the Emperor will's...
He picked up his powerfist and checked over it. _Hmm... This piston seems a bit off... the machine spirit will not be happy._ 
He lifted the huge weapon as though it were made of papier mache and began disassembling it.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

_Feror Darl stepped into the room, his ,like usual unkept hair flutered down to his shoulders. " This journey is getting annoying, to much time since blasting something" he grumbled. He sat down to go over his equipment for the first time in awhile, he knew he should do it more often but machine spirits from Fenris were like the populace, survivors. He slid his tray from under his bed ( they share rooms in the chapter, I'm sure they do in deathwatch to). His armour looked fine, a normal marine might spen ages polishing armour but he thought the slightly rugged look worked with being a space wolf. His bolter unfortunatly seemed to be jamed, he un pieced it, it wasn't anything serious, just a piece of glass had got stuck inside it and knocked a bit of metal into the tube. He quickly got rid of the double blockedge. Then came the thing he took most care of, his Fenrisian blade. He placed and locked the wolves' teeth into their place along the sword, he then polished the red and bone coloured blade to perfection. " Did that man say how long till we dock?" he asked Rakusian. _ PLEASE EDIT THIS POST. All Kill team members are separate until reaching the Imperator Aeturnum.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

Uriel went to the driving range for some target practice as the last battle he fought in was nearly two months ago. "The usual routine" he said against the servitor attending the range. He looked at the practice bolter with a hint of disgust on his face. "Isn't very smart to use plasmaweapons for practice shooting" he thought. When the targets appeared approximatly 600 meters from him on the range he started firing. Within 26 seconds all the targets had a neat hole in their heads. Some of the younger marines practicing at the range stopped shooting and looked at Uriel who was now shooting at targets which supposedly would be out of range of the mighty bolter. A sergeant walked past the youths and yelled "Eyes on the targets, Marines!" "Sir" was the response.
After half an hour he went to docks to see when the rest of his new squadron would arrive.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Feros stepped out of the room, staying a while for the answer before moving on. He walked slowly along the corridor, admiring the ship's build, of course he had seen better escape pods on Fenris but this was the best ship he had seen not commisioned by the Space Wolves.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

_Arcana Justica_'s crew was probably the most competent the Templars had to offer.

Brother-Sergeant Alraic sat alone in his quarters, busily checking and rechecking his weapons. A gleaming helmet and a long black cloak sat next to him on the simple bunk. 

He stood, the servos in his armor moving effortlessly to lift his armored form. His bolter fit snugly into it's holster on his back, a power sword in it's scabbard. He fastened the surcoat to his armor, the red Templar cross clasping the black garment together. His gaze wandered to the gunmetal shoulderpad, the piece he always saved for last. His Deathwatch insignia always mistified the other brethren, but he always felt more at home donning his old Templar emblem. 

He slid the plate home, fitting it to his armor with a satisfying _clunk_. The Templar Cross calmed him, and his whispered a short prayer to Rogal Dorn and the Emperor. 

His helmet crackled. He lifted the helm and set it to his armor with a squeal as it pressurised. 

[Lordship, the _Justica_'s shuttles are prepared. The _Imperator Aeternum_ is approaching the starboard bow section. Whenever you are ready. In Templar Nominae.]

He nodded to himself.

[Message recieved, bridge. Inform the shuttle pilot I will be with him momentarily.]

[Affirmative, Lordship. Bridge out.]

Alraic looked at the small cell that had been his home since leaving Titan, since leaving Ulrik and his brethren.

He picked up his belts and left, pondering the nature of his new home.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Letalis checked his equipment for the tenth time, making sure that all of it was working properly. He knew that one part of his equipment failing could mean certain death in a combat situation. Almost as soon as he finished checking all his equipment, one of the ship's crewmembers walked in. 
"Sir, the _Imperator Aeternum_ will be docking with us in a few hours." said the crewmember.
"Very well, I will be ready by then." answered Letalis. The crewmember walked out as Letalis picked up his bolter. 
_That will give me just enough time for me to practice my aim._ Letalis thought as he began to make his way towards the ship's shooting range.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

By the time the shuttle had docked with the _Aeternum_, Alraic had recited every litany of preservation and protection he knew over his bolter and sword. His weapons had served him well, and, he hoped, would continue to do so.

His first glimpse of the _Aeternum_'s interior was a blocky servitor that barred his way, a stubby bolter expanding out of it's chest.

"Please provide security passcode. Your authorization does not match station records."

Alraic sighed.

"Ordo Xenos priority code zero-four-two-seven, Sergeant Alraic of the Deathwatch."

The servitor hummed. 

"Voiceprint confirmed. Welcome Sergeant Alraic of the Deathwatch. Your quarters are located on deck 7, subsection 3. The remainder of your contingent will arrive shortly."

Alraic patted the shuttle's doors, and the last connection he had to the comforting feel of the _Arcana Justica_ took off, singing the servitor's remaining flesh. He followed the servitor to the lift, noting the station's crew gawking from their workstations.

He brushed past the servitor, and punched 7 on the lift's controls.

A lurch later, he felt the lift begin to drop into the _Imperator Aeternum_'s decks.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

Uriel wondered how the new squadmembers would be. He walked towards his room, when he saw Letalis. 

"Hey Letalis, going to practice?"

"Yeah mate, it was time I got a proper practice."

"Do you know when the other members will arrive? At the docks they didn't know which ship they were on."


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Upon the arrival of the menial, Hugo hauls himself to his feet, disentagling himself from his sparring partner. 

"Brother Hugo, we will rendevous with the _Imperator Aeternum_ within the hour."

"Very well."

Hugo leaves the hand-to-hand sparring mat, returning to his personal chambers. He must prepare his wargear for his arrival. 

Hugo cleans away the sweat of his sparring session, then attends to his armor. He performs a field check, finding each component of his newly-issued Deathwatch armor satisfactory. Though the new colors and heraldry he sports make him slightly ill at ease, the comforting iron-and-bronze shoulder pad with his chapter's lightning bolt symbol emblazoned upon it reminds him that he represents his entire chapter here. 

Hugo takes inventory of his explosives, strips and cleans his bolt pistol, and removes his flamer from its stand. As he strides toward the ship's shuttle bay, an unusual grin cracks his normally dour demeanor. He eagerly anticipates the assignments to come.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Alraic found himself bored early on. The _Aeternum_ was apparently devoid of regicide. 

His room was spartan, having only a bed and a small cogitator. He had called up the profiles of his future squadmates, the disposition of the ship, thier course.

Alraic eventually got tired of sitting in his room counting the number of rivits in the ceiling, and left for the mess. Although he technically could have eaten the rations in his belts, the comforting aromas of the cook's food brought him back to Acre, back to the Templars.

After he had eaten, he used the lift to take him back down to the training ranges. A slim section of the range caught his eye.

_Bolter ranges_.

He pulled his weapon from its holster and snapped a fresh drum clip into it, cocking it in one smooth movement. He aimed the weapon downrange.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Veteran Barakiel slowly reassembled his bolter. He rubbed the deep gashes and scratches covering his bolter, and remembered when every scratch was caused. He began to check over other parts of his equipment but he was distracted by a nervous cough behind him.

"Sir, we will dock with the Imperator Aeternum soon" stuttered a nervous crew member.

"I will be ready" was the stern reply. The crew member left, intimidated by the size of the Astartes, and the way he didn't feel the weight of his wargear.

He checked his remaining equipment, as quickly as was wise, and made his way to the docking bays.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Strutting down the walkway, Armanus made his way to the range aboard the _Aeternum_. Slung over his shoulder was his custom made bolter with M40. Targeter and appropriate ammunition. He knew he was a little rusty and needed to practice before the other ships docked.

His deep black armour shone with a surreal glow, he radiated pure strength. His bright bone shoulder contrasted sharply with the rest of his armour in symbolic rememberance of his former chapter, the Angels of Absolution. His mind wandered back through the centuries he spent on the battlefields, constantly searching for those long hated Fallen.

He turned into the range and spotted another marine down the range. as he approached the marine he recognized the deep black armour and the blue shoulder-pad of a fellow Ordo Xeno hunter...


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Feros snarled as he fired his bolter again and again into the training servitors. This trip was taking to long, his fustration eating away at him. According to the data sheets he was the oldest of the deathwatch team, maybe he could teach those young'ns a thing or to, at least that made mim smile. He hoped they were going to fight orks or the tyranid menace, he felt like getting stuck in with lots of enenmies.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The bolt on Alraic's weapon snapped back. Empty clip. He pulled the magazine from the bolter and drew his pistol, snapping off a trio of shots. Each found it's mark, exploding in the targets. 

He loaded a second clip into the bolter. Movement along the range caught his eye. A second marine was to his far left. 

_Bone_?

He didn't recognize the insignia, but then again, he was barely out of Acre. The newcomer had a bolter with an M40 attached. One of the other Deathwatch, then.

He picked up the empty clip and walked down the range to the armorer.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Feror continued blasting away, when he got fustrated enough, he jumped through the area, smashed through the barrier and hacked away at the targets with his bone bladde
Then an annoying voice sounded on the speakers " Security breach in sector 2119" Feror new it was him, he new the sectors like the back of his hand already


ooc am i on the ship with Alraic


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Barakiel had been on the _Aeternum_ for well over a hour, and was yet to see a single other marine in the Spartan walkways, but was drawn to a unmistakable roar.
_Bolters_he thought and made his way to what appeared to be the firing ranges.
When he reached it he spied two other Deathwatch, one he identified as another of the Unforgiven and silently nodded at, which was likely responded to.
He didn't recognise the others chapter, but did recognise his fine skill with a bolter.
Barakiel joined them, loading his bolter with deadly Kraken rounds. He aimed at the targets, but the adamantine core blew straight through the targets, denting the strong wall panels. He switched to auto-fire, and all but a few of the bolts devastated the target.
The magazine exhausted, he raised up the bolter, and released the mag.
It hit the ground with a clatter, before it was drowned out by a bolt pistol being emptied, once more with good accuracy.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"Arrrrgh, stupid targets" roared Feror as he hacked through the servitors.

" Errm sir we have to ask you to stop" a strong voice came from behind him, he turned around, a security office was standing in the gap between the broken barricades, his squad using the shatterd remaines of the barricade as cover, taining their guns on him. He rounded on them, the soldiers quavered but the officer stood strong, he liked this man

" Very well" he said " I will try to contain myself in later sessions" he said, half sarcastic, he walked over to the others his hand raised up in greeting.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

After leaving the shuttle, Hugo walked through the hanger of the _Aeternum_, following the servitor tasked with bringing him to his quarters. He left his meagre personal posessions, along with his much more substantial stock of explosives and his flamer, in the room. After a brief communion with the ship's terminal in the room, he ascertained the location of the training area, and made for it. 

As he drew near, Hugo heard the rapid report of bolter fire. _Hmmm...it appears targeting rituals have begun without me_. Hugo walks onto the range, drawing his pistol and fitting a targeter and fresh magazine into it. He notices the presence of several marines, including one on the range itself, surrounded by naval security provosts. Hugo takes aim at the few intact targets, emptying his pistol into several whilst carefully avoiding hitting any of the men.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Alraic signed the requisition form the armorer pushed at him, before pulling a chain of bolter ammunition and a plasma pistol towards himself. Bolt pistols were all well and good, but he had been unable to find a decent plasma variant since he left Acre. He snapped a fresh flask into the pistol and aimed down the sight. Satisfied, he holstered the weapon and walked back to the range, his cloak brushing the floor slightly. He noticed with a wry smile a marine on the range itself surrounded by angry-looking provosts and a multitude of wrecked servitors. 

_Space Wolf. Should have loads to talk about there._

He sat back on a stone bench and wound the bolt chain inside the drum of his magazines. After the last round was securely in place, he fitted it to the weapon, cocking it with a familiar _click_ noise. Alraic found himself pondering how many bolt rounds he had fired over his span as a Marine of the Templar. He dismissed the thought.

_Enough to blast aside everyone who's attempted to kill my brothers or myself._

He holstered his bolter on his back, checking his belts and sword unconsciously. The majority of the Deathwatch were here now, it seemed. Only a few had yet to arrive.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Armanus slung his bolter off his shoulder as he approached the armoury. He liked the familiar feel of a bolter in his hand. It felt, proper. 

He was passed a clip of bolter rounds. Sliding the clip into his magazine, he slammed the mag home with a resounding *clunk*. Racking the bolt back, he loaded the first round into the chamber. He could hear it slide with mechanical ease. He had done a good job.

Aiming the bolter down the range, Armanus peered into the M40 and quickly found a servitor in his sights. Slightly depressing the trigger, a burst of three bolts ripped through the target, creating deep, smoking holes in the torso and head. "Perfect"

Armanus quickly expended his clip and turned just in time to see the other Deathwatch marine leave the range and sit on a bench just behind and to the left of him. He considered approaching the marine, but quickly dismissed the thought. 

_In due course our destinies shall collide_

Holstering his bolter, Armanus found another seat. He turned and watched what seemed a very angry marine leave the range, a trail of wrecked servitors in his wake. 

_Space Wolf_


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Feror gave a wry smile as he left the range. He noticed the attention of the other marines, he went up to both of them but did not sit down (to sit down on level with someone was to declare themselves equals, only when he saw what hey could do would he do that) " Greetings young'ns, seems you new to the Deathwatch" he half asked, alredy knowing the answer.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Letalis walked towards the _Aeturnum_'s firing range. He had only gotten a bit of practice on the other ship and he had decided to finish practicing before the rest of the squad got there. He walked into the firing range, surprised by how crowded it was with other Deathwatch marines.
_I guess most of the squad has already arrived._ 
Letalis began firing at some of the targets, hitting them all with near-perfect aim. He took notice of the other marines; some were sitting on the benches behind him while others were firing at the targets with incredible aim. Letalis quickly glanced at their shoulder pads, which revealed the insignias of their chapters.
_Space Wolves, Storm Guard, Knights Templar.....they're recruiting marines from all over the galaxy for just this one squad, they must be giving us a really important mission_.
Letalis continued shooting at the targets until he had used up a decent amount of ammo. He walked out of the firing range and sat down on a bench next to some of the other marines, as the rest continued firing at the targets.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

These young'ns just want to shoot things and sit, well fine by me, I'll beat em at their own game" thought Feros, suddenly he spun around , blindfiring and took the chest out of one of the targets. Then he sat down as if nothing had happened,


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Barakiel only now noticed a Space Wolf causing disruption, and the arrival of two other members of the Deathwatch, as he was focused on his own shooting.
He watched them all, taking note of their preferred weapons and their accuracy.
One used a custom, with a M40, one with a drum magazine bolter, and the rest with more normal bolters and bolt pistols.
Most of the other marines had sat down, so Barakiel joined them, watching as the last few emptied their guns.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

" So, anyone know what the mission is" asked Feror grinnin as he spoke


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Alraic looked up from his partially diassmbled weapon. 

"No. We're to recieve a Librarian and a Captain at some point. We'll get a full briefing then. Until then, we've nothing to do but sit around in this place."

He returned his gaze to the bolter, making sure the bolt was secure, the action was clear, and the feed was properly righted.

"Personally, I've been trying to find a regicide board since I arrived. Unfortunately, all these decadents seem too Emperor-bothering to partake in games."


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hearing a mention of regicide, Hugo reholsters his pistol and walks over to his fellow deathwatch members grouped about the benches. He approached the Templar who made the comment.

"Regicide? It's been a decade since I've had a good game...care to play?"


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Alraic looked at Hugo. 

"Sure, if you've found a board these thralls haven't used to patch a hole in the wall."


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"H ha, at last , i never thought you'd ask" laughed Feror, he went over to his rucksack and pulled out a board, " He He" he laughed


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

He didn’t need the announcement to tell him they were slowing down as the soft humming and vibrations that reverberated from the Strike Cruiser’s engines seemed to all but wink out. As his was the first stop, it took absolutely no skill at mind reading to predict the message that came out of the rooms various speakers and amplifiers.

*“This is the bridge: We shall be docking shortly with the Imperator Aeternum before continuing on Sir. We are simply awaiting confirmation and an approach vector to be provided. ETA 20 till docked minutes and counting”*

Reaching out Lucllus pressed a button on the desk and replied:

*“Thank you. I will be ready”* It was brief, polite and to the point

As it took 10 minutes to get across to the Strike Cruiser’s main access hatch he had 10 more minutes before he needed to leave. He turned back to the central console on which he had been feverishly working and finished off his work, leaving the files in a logical order hoping they would remain so till his return. Like every librarian he not only served in the field and provided advice and support to their brother Spacemarines but between them they administrated the vast Chapter archives. Each librarian in addition to his other jobs maintained a different aspect, knowledge was power and needed to be properly organised and controlled and was not something to simply entrust to servitors and data savants though the Librarium had countless of both types in it’s service. It was his duty to maintain and update the chapters active duty lists from information provided by the company HQ’s as well as the chapter’s apothecaries and chaplains, a job that took him on average 2 hours a day. Tedious but necessary fortunately he found he barely needed sleep since his psychic awakening and so the duties, while not particularly satisfying, didn’t impact of his mental and physical training

Behind him he heard the tell tale flutter of Matthanus approaching behind him.

*““Master you should eat up. You will need your strength” and with that the Cherubim picked up the small metal tray that had been left neglected to one side and slid it in front of him.*


Lucullus still found it strange, for years he had been self reliant and a man of endless routine now he had a miniature flying servant who seemed determined to care for him as though for over 150 years he hadn’t managed such mundane tasks on his own. He considered the tray in front of him, he wasn’t hungry but the Cherubim was right, it would do him or the team no good if he was tired and weak so he relented his work done. Closing down the console he reached out to the odd looking cubes and started to chew the energy rich food beginning to feel mentally and physically stronger. However he knew better then to think his motivations were anything out of the norm, all cherubim were designed to serve their masters in on way or another and it was only natural for him to want to help. That and the dependency on their masters, without whom they quickly became fearful and scared meant that Matthanus would never let anything slide that might weaken him.

As he tucked in he began to feel thirsty, he was about to indicate as much to Matthanus but when he turned towards the chubby flying angel it was holding a glass of water with as ever high-energy additives. That was the strangest and weirdest thing about the whole familiar/librarian relationship to his mind, the MUI meant that by the time he asked for something the Cherubim already knew and had either fetched it or was doing it.

Shortly after finishing he noted he had but 2 minutes before he must go and picked up his force Axe and Deathwatch Bolter from where they had lain and walked towards the heavy blast doors that were the only entrance into the ship’s Librarium quarters and archive. He knew Matthanus would have carried either for him but years attending to his own equipment, most importantly his weapons held him back. As the doors slid open with a barely audible hiss the gun servitors in the antechamber and turrets that lined it turned as one. Recognition clear on the faces of the servitors and a quick scan later and both the guns and man machines alike returned to face a second heavy door. One might question the need for such additional security but then the room’s own secret and it’s the holonet access within them to the Blood Angel Archives on Baal must remain hidden from Xenos and heretics alike. Turning to the nearest servitor attendant he repeated the same Mantra as always:

*“In the name of Emperor this Librarium is sealed. Only the Chapter Master, Masters and those who are granted consent by the Librarium may enter its hallowed ground. All others are to be forcibly removed. If the ship is lost or the enemy threaten to overwhelm you, you have the authority of the Librarium under Chapter directive 482 as witnessed by Chapter Master Lord Dante and Lord Mephsiton to activate the meltacores and obliterate the ship. Under no circumstances are unauthorised personal allowed to gain access to information within”*

The servitor replied in its dull gravely monotone voice: *“As you command Librarian. By the will of the Emperor it shall be done”*

Nodding he left and began the journey across the ship to the access hatch. The endless maze of durateel corridors, large halls and cavernous hangers were like any other Cruisers. He passed Brother Spacemarines from time to time. all stood and saluted as he past. He was not yet to use to his new position and impacts on his Brothers being so long in the relative isolation of the Librarium. He wondered whether it was out of respect or discipline and whether underneath it all hidden behind a wall of loyalty and dedication there was a germ of loathing for there were many who hated psychics whatever the form. Zooming ahead to open doors and clear the way Matthanus seemed to flutter about with smile and sense of purpose.

He arrived as he heard the engines finally come to a complete standstill and the dull sound of the access tunnel from the Blackship locking to the access shaft. Moments later the door opened and as ever, without hesitation he walked into the unknown. An interrogator was waiting for him, yet another wanabee Inquisitor but he knew better then comment and so listened intently. Supposedly the Inquisitor was busy at the moment and unable to see him, though they may meet as a team if time could be arranged. Till then he was to follow him to where the team was assembling.

While he was worried that his presence might unease certain members he was more then happy not to be seeing the Inquisitor one to one for despite the outward friendly relationship with the Inquisition and the Ordo Xenos the Blood Angels like most space marine chapters kept a certain distance between themselves and the Emperors hounds, especially in regard the Librarium and the Chapters secrets. Since his induction he had been told far more about the inner workings of the Imperium and the Inquisition and knew it was best to deal with them at arms reach.

He followed after the Interrogator Matthanus in his wake. As he passed along the dark imposing corridors of the Blackship he noted the odd looks he attracted and even more so those directed at Matthanus more often then not with a touch of zealous devotion. It had never occurred to him that the Cherubim might arouse devotional and fanatical zeal from those who saw it, but then again Matthanus was still an unknown quantity. Still it might be useful so he noted the fact for later. The Cherubim noting its master’s approval smiled happily and followed ever closer. They finally reached a simple door and after a briefly thanking him he stepped inside Matthanus hovering close behind him and took in the so far assembled kill team, surprised to see two of their number seemed to be setting up a games board of some description. No time like the moment he thought and so he ventured, still uncertain how to approach the situation in this new role:

*“Greetings Brothers. The God Emperor smile upon you. I am Lucullus and have been appointed to serve as the teams Librarian” *


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Barakiel stared at the Librarian, unsure of what to do. He had encountered his chapters Librarians many a time, but this was a different situation. Looking for the chapter symbol Barakiel quickly recognised it. A Blood Angel, a good chapter but the subject of rumours...
He was then startled by the Cherubim's appearance, he was more used to Watchers in the Dark or Phyber-Eagles in his chapter, nothing so humanoid.
Despite his surprise Barakiel got up and returned the polite greetings.
"I, Veteran Barakiel of the Terramarines, greet you Brother-Librarian"


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Alraic noted the Librarian's entrance with some trepedation. The Templars had no Librarians. Instead, they recruited Nulls, to only deflect psychic abilites. Have Faith in Suspicion.

But, this was the Deathwatch. He stood from his game, obviously losing, and addressed the Librarian.

"Brother-Librarian, do you know when our Captain will arrive? He has the data-slate determining our mission, or do you have one as well?"


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hugo looked up from the regicide game, taking in the look of the Blood Angels librarian in front of him. 

"Well met, brother librarian."

Hugo felt usure, as librarians were relatively rare amongst the Storm Guard, the chapter's strong ties to the adeptus mechanicus and aversion to the the warp that had claimed their parent legion making them slightly averse to psykers. However, this was the Deathwatch, and Hugo was willing to accept the librarian as one of the leaders of this unit.


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

Rakusian descended the ramp of the shuttle, the boots of his armor ringing of of the steel of the ramp. A robed figure flanked on both sides by monstrous combat servitors raised a hand in greeting.
"Captain Rakusian, welcome to the Imperator Aeturnum." Said the man, as though expecting a show of obeisance.
"Inquisitor." He gave him none. His decade's of service to the Deathwatch left him with no love for inquisitors. _A necessary evil is an evil still._
"I am Inquisitor Lorian Bale. Please walk with me." The man's appearance was the indeterminate middle age which was the result of professional and thorough juvenat treatments. His hard eyes, however, hinted at at least two centuries.
The smaller but no less intimidating man continued speaking as they passed through a double set of blast doors. "You come highly recommended from my colleague Inquisitor Druvian."
"A good man." The spacemarine meant it, he had respected Druvian. "Without his wisdom, many Imperial Citizens would have fallen to the orks."
"Yes, he found the hulks that would have made planetfall on Nurin Prime, but you and your team eliminated the greatest and most populated of them, and you personally slew the Warboss."
Roland nodded his head. "As the Emperor wills." After all pride was a Marine's greatest enemy.
"That is why you have been selected to head this elite Kill Team." The inquisitor paused for a moment. "A vermillion level Tyranid threat has been detected moving in from the Halo Zone." 
Rakusian's twin hearts nearly skipped a beat. Vermillion level. How can it be. That would be nearly four times what the Ultramarines fought at Macragge. Unimaginable.
"You and your kill team will be reporting to me. I will have further instructions for you, my aide will be providing you with further information. Go brief your new squad, I'm sure they will be awaiting you shortly."
Rakusian nodded his head.
"Captain team will be assembling in the tactical chamber at 0900. Your first mission will be then." The inquisitor cleared his throat. "Due to the nature of the warp currents in this area, your entire team hasn't arrived yet. Whoever reports at the tactical chamber will be going with you on a reconnaisance strike, we have more marines arriving by the hour." 
"I shall be ready."


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

ALL MARINES ABOARD THE _Imperator Aeturnum_ REPORT TO THE TACTICAL CHAMBER. (Live chat will be used for the mission. Please post in deathwatch discussion thread when you will be available for live RP.)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Hearing a conversation down the range, Armanus stood up and walked to meet his new brothers-in-arms.

As he approached, a single word reached his ears. 

"Regicide"

He looked on as one marine pulled out a regicide board, surely the only one on the ship that hasn't been used in another, unintended purpose.

He stepped closer.

"Count me in"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

" Feror looked up, " Arrgh, at last" he said, cheerily, standing up " Finally someone supirior arrives to tell us the mission maybe?"


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

Uriel stood up and took his weaponry with him when he walked towards the tactical chamber.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Barakiel began to follow a marine he now knew to be called Uriel to the tactical chamber, eager yet worried of what lied ahead. He always felt worried and eager, but such was the unknown of serving without his chapter it made it even more of a effect that it would otherwise.


----------

